# I just got 3 tips for one ride tonight!



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I picked up 5 chicks in XL tonight,,pax had a 3.9 rating,,her name was lisa,,,when they get in I say,,,

who is Lisa and why the hell do you have a 3.9 rating? what did you do!?! 

they all start laughing hysterically,,,Lisa says to me,,,OMG did you hear me in the house as i was just saying i have 3.9 stars?

her friends started laughing at Lisa saying,,,yea,,,he heard you in the house!

they were only in for 4 minutes but everyone was still laughing

as they exited the mini van the first chick gives me $4 and the last chick gives me $5 thanking me for a great ride,,,later on Lisa left me $8 on the app.

Always engage your customer,,,make it personal so they like you,,,than the tips will come!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dave Bust said:


> pax had a 3.9 rating


Risky move. You got more balls than last year's company Christmas tree!


----------

